

IRS Says Bitcoin Is Property, Not Currency, And Forms 1099 Are Required - mjstahl
http://www.forbes.com/sites/robertwood/2014/03/25/irs-issues-bitcoin-guidance-its-property-not-currency-and-1099s-are-required/

======
mjstahl
The IRS document used as source material for this article can be found at:

[http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-drop/n-14-21.pdf](http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-
drop/n-14-21.pdf)

